# FreeBSD 10.0-Beta2 no wireless mouse



## joneum@ (Oct 29, 2013)

Today I upgrading from Beta1 to Beta2


```
uname -a
FreeBSD phantomias.home 10.0-BETA2 FreeBSD 10.0-BETA2 #0 r257316: Tue Oct 29 12:39:20 CET 2013     root@phantomias:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


After the 2. reboot, the USB wireless-mouse doesn't work when I start X.
Before I start X, the mouse works fine.

Here is the error from the /var/log/Xorg.0.log:


```
[    59.382] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (16)
[    59.382] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
[    59.382] (II) Unloading kbd
[    59.382] (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[    59.382] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[    59.382] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[    59.392] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    59.392]    compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.9.0
[    59.392]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    59.392]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
[    59.392] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (16)
[    59.392] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
[    59.392] (II) Unloading mouse
[    59.392] (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
```

Here is my xorg.conf:


```
Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection
```

I hope for your tips.

Regards.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 29, 2013)

Disable the mouse section (comment-out with #) in your xorg.conf. Xorg should automatically detect and enable the mouse. You might also need to add this in xorg.conf:

```
Option          "AutoAddDevices"  "1"
```

However, even if your mouse *does* start to work, the error messages (EE) in the xorg log file indicate some important problems. I assume you installed from ports? Please look through /usr/ports/UPDATING for  instructions you might have missed - for example:


> 20130525:
> AFFECTS: users of x11/xorg and all xorg ports
> AUTHOR: zeising@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2013)

Note: you are using an unsupported, HEAD/CURRENT version of FreeBSD: http://goo.gl/spCpU


----------

